
BBC One – Panorama, the VW Emissions Scandal - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06q6nh2
======
lifeisstillgood
Just catching this now - fascinating dig into the scandal, with in the lab
tests showing how the tests are run and how the cars seemingly decide when
they are in a laboratory (when do you wait six hours then drive four miles in
a straight line without turning or braking at all?)

Fascinatingly, GM car from 2015 does exactly the same thing. Interesting news
for all you shorters out there

